# Tito's training journal, week 9



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Yay Tito! I really love reading these journal entries. It's so inspiring!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I have to know--are you going to give us all an answer key for those questions you asked?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Nope!!!
The point is for you to think about it, and decide how you would handle it with your dog. That's what makes you grow as a handler!
I really like his approach of answering all the questions before you throw the bumper.



GoldenSail said:


> I have to know--are you going to give us all an answer key for those questions you asked?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

What great progress! I wonder if Tito is just so excited about hunt work that he is bored with obedience ya think? He is really shining in the field.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Saw Tito lock on the fall, sent him on his way. He had to go across a small (dry) ditch, thru some grass, thru some knee high alfalfa, and then plowed into a wall of over his head cover to find the bird. Lost him for a few seconds, and then he BURST out of the cover, bird in mouth.
> It about took my breath away.
> 
> I would have had a hard time not giving Tito a fluffy dog WooHoo for this.
> ...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Mmmm I have to figure out how this quote thing works.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, I do think that's part of what's going on in obedience right now. 
But we WILL get past it....



rappwizard said:


> What great progress! I wonder if Tito is just so excited about hunt work that he is bored with obedience ya think? He is really shining in the field.


----------

